# Thoughts on DPL



## S00CER1

Now that the 1st season of DPL is done. Any thoughts about DPL?
Thinking about next season for my DD and wondering if we should look for a club that has an ECNL team vs DPL offer vs flight 1 A team with a good coach?


----------



## Keepers_Keeper

Depends on your age group and interest in college play.  It's not so much about the league or club, but about the coach and team. If your kid wants to maximize their playtime and visibility to college coaches, than ECNL is best, if your kid wants to play HS soccer too.  But it is also about the club/team coach...most college coaches have tight relationships with club coaches.  College coaches establish rapport and history with coaches more than the club they coached for (since they tend to move around).


----------



## sdb

On what do you base your conclusion that ECNL maximizes a player's visibility to college coaches?


----------



## Technician72

S00CER1 said:


> Now that the 1st season of DPL is done. Any thoughts about DPL?
> Thinking about next season for my DD and wondering if we should look for a club that has an ECNL team vs DPL offer vs flight 1 A team with a good coach?


IMO, coach should always come first. A good coach who has connections can help get your kid there regardless of platform.

If all things are equal and you're talking just platform, I would go ECNL.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

S00CER1 said:


> Now that the 1st season of DPL is done. Any thoughts about DPL?
> Thinking about next season for my DD and wondering if we should look for a club that has an ECNL team vs DPL offer vs flight 1 A team with a good coach?


Really???  It actually the second season of DPL.  Also its not over for another 5 months!


----------



## Keepers_Keeper

sdb said:


> On what do you base your conclusion that ECNL maximizes a player's visibility to college coaches?


I said ECNL is the better option (for college exposure) IF/AND they want to play high school -IMHO.  I'm not as familiar with DP so I don't know for sure if DPL follows the same  rules about not playing HS soccer.  And again, the  coach is so important.  It's who-knows-who in soccer - relationships are key.  College coaches will take calls from club/team coaches they know or go out of their way to attend a game to watch a player they recommend.  My conclusions are based our ECNL experience which resulted in a 4 year full ride offer my HS sophomore ECNL player has at a D1 college in the southwest.


----------



## sdb

Congrats on the offer, that's amazing!  You mention importance of the coach, so wondering how much playing ECNL mattered vs. playing for a particular coach? In other words, if coach was coaching your daughter's DA or NPL team, do you think she still would have had a strong chance of being recruited?


----------



## RedCard

Technician72 said:


> IMO, coach should always come first. A good coach who has connections can help get your kid there regardless of platform.
> 
> If all things are equal and you're talking just platform, I would go ECNL.


I agree on having a good coach comes 1st, but IMO the club DOC is a very close 2nd. You need a great DOC to get the good coaches and not afraid to release the coaches not up to par. A DOC who is approachable when needed yet not afraid of the out spoken parent. A DOC who puts the club's interest 1st and one that has a coach's back when needed. A great DOC will probably have more college contacts than the coach.


----------



## El Clasico

RedCard said:


> I agree on having a good coach comes 1st, but IMO the club DOC is a very close 2nd. You need a great DOC to get the good coaches and not afraid to release the coaches not up to par. A DOC who is approachable when needed yet not afraid of the out spoken parent. A DOC who puts the club's interest 1st and one that has a coach's back when needed. A great DOC will probably have more college contacts than the coach.


Where do you coach?  From that line of complete garbage, it sounds to me like you are a coach or a DOC yourself.  "has the coach's back when needed"? A good coach doesn't need for someone to have his back.  From my experience, it's always the sh*tty coaches that run to the DOCs looking for protection when they pull a weasel and screw over a child or parent.


----------



## Soccer43

a bad DOC can cause problems for a good coach and their opportunities at the club.


----------



## beachbum

If it's about playing in college, right now it's DA 1st, ECNL a close second and everything else is well down on that list.  You really don't need any club coach help if you play for DA or ECNL, you just need to do the work to get the interest of the coach's Write (write letters to let them know your interest. they will already be at the event).  If high school is important then it's ECNL, then any other league with maybe that coach that has connections.  College coach's are concentrating their efforts on the 2 best national leagues in the country, not saying you can't get recruited elsewhere its just more difficult.


----------



## Keepers_Keeper

sdb said:


> Congrats on the offer, that's amazing!  You mention importance of the coach, so wondering how much playing ECNL mattered vs. playing for a particular coach? In other words, if coach was coaching your daughter's DA or NPL team, do you think she still would have had a strong chance of being recruited?


In terms of priority (my opinion only - not looking for a debate!), the #1 factor is the athlete doing the work to research colleges, connect with coaches, etc.  The #2 factor is the team coach, especially since the NCAA rules prohibit college coaches from directly contacting the athlete until their junior year of HS. Until that time, communication from college coaches needs to go through coaches or DOCs, not directly to the athlete.  For this reason, personal connections between club and college coaches are important.  The leagues that do this best are ECNL and DA, but that doesn't mean there aren't other league opportunities to be seen.  I can't comment on DA/DPL  since I have no personal experience in that area.  Here are a couple examples why coaches are important in the college recruiting process/conversation.

Example 1:  We had the same coach for SCDSL Flight 1 then ECNL.  We were fortunate to be on an ECNL team when exposure/visibility for college coaches was most important.    Personal example:  our coach knew the assistant mens coach at my DD's college of choice.  That men's coach was also a coach for a competitor team in our ECNL league.  When we played that club, our coach asked the other coach to watch my DD and expressed her interest in his college women's team.  That coach was impressed, put in a good word to the women's coach at the college, and the path unfolded from there.  3 months later she went to the college camp and received an offer.  There were other connections - but suffice to say that our coach connecting with his friend/coach who had a connection to the college program was a key factor. 

Example 2:  Before our club was ECNL, there was a team that was very successful nationally.   That coach and the team's success in other leagues (CRL, National Cup, US Youth Soccer Nationals etc.) led to almost the entire team being recruited to D1 schools (and now some of them are NWSL players).  Granted this was before DA started when ECNL was still a young league, but in that case, the coach was a HUGE part of the process for the players being recruited.  

To answer your last question, every player who wants to play in college has to do the work themselves to connect with college coaches.  Their club coaches should be a resource, but the athlete (not parent) should own their own recruiting journey.  If the player isn't playing in ECNL or DA, there are other ways to get noticed, such as college ID camps.  That's a whole other topic tho   The best scenario (which we had) was a coach that had a connection to the college, and a venue (ECNL Showcase and games) for the college coach to see my DD in action.  Had only one of those conditions been a factor (i.e. coach connection but no opportunity to be seen or vice versa), we may have the same fortunate outcome, but likely would have been a longer and more stressful journey. 

Sorry if the topic strayed from your original post about DPL.  Just wanted to address your question about recruiting.


----------



## Speed

Keepers_Keeper said:


> In terms of priority (my opinion only - not looking for a debate!), the #1 factor is the athlete doing the work to research colleges, connect with coaches, etc.  The #2 factor is the team coach, especially since the NCAA rules prohibit college coaches from directly contacting the athlete until their junior year of HS. Until that time, communication from college coaches needs to go through coaches or DOCs, not directly to the athlete.  For this reason, personal connections between club and college coaches are important.  The leagues that do this best are ECNL and DA, but that doesn't mean there aren't other league opportunities to be seen.  I can't comment on DA/DPL  since I have no personal experience in that area.  Here are a couple examples why coaches are important in the college recruiting process/conversation.
> 
> Example 1:  We had the same coach for SCDSL Flight 1 then ECNL.  We were fortunate to be on an ECNL team when exposure/visibility for college coaches was most important.    Personal example:  our coach knew the assistant mens coach at my DD's college of choice.  That men's coach was also a coach for a competitor team in our ECNL league.  When we played that club, our coach asked the other coach to watch my DD and expressed her interest in his college women's team.  That coach was impressed, put in a good word to the women's coach at the college, and the path unfolded from there.  3 months later she went to the college camp and received an offer.  There were other connections - but suffice to say that our coach connecting with his friend/coach who had a connection to the college program was a key factor.
> 
> Example 2:  Before our club was ECNL, there was a team that was very successful nationally.   That coach and the team's success in other leagues (CRL, National Cup, US Youth Soccer Nationals etc.) led to almost the entire team being recruited to D1 schools (and now some of them are NWSL players).  Granted this was before DA started when ECNL was still a young league, but in that case, the coach was a HUGE part of the process for the players being recruited.
> 
> To answer your last question, every player who wants to play in college has to do the work themselves to connect with college coaches.  Their club coaches should be a resource, but the athlete (not parent) should own their own recruiting journey.  If the player isn't playing in ECNL or DA, there are other ways to get noticed, such as college ID camps.  That's a whole other topic tho   The best scenario (which we had) was a coach that had a connection to the college, and a venue (ECNL Showcase and games) for the college coach to see my DD in action.  Had only one of those conditions been a factor (i.e. coach connection but no opportunity to be seen or vice versa), we may have the same fortunate outcome, but likely would have been a longer and more stressful journey.
> 
> Sorry if the topic strayed from your original post about DPL.  Just wanted to address your question about recruiting.


This is very helpful. Can anyone say when ECNL teams are formed? We are considering trying to move to an ECNL team but have 5 months of DPL left and are just getting over an injury with no chance in playing for at least another 6 weeks. Do we just request a tryout at that time or will it be too late (and then we won't be in the best shape). So looking at late March to mid April.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Speed said:


> This is very helpful. Can anyone say when ECNL teams are formed? We are considering trying to move to an ECNL team but have 5 months of DPL left and are just getting over an injury with no chance in playing for at least another 6 weeks. Do we just request a tryout at that time or will it be too late (and then we won't be in the best shape). So looking at late March to mid April.


My suggestion would be to email the Coach of the team(s) you are looking at and open the dialogue with them.


----------



## Keepers_Keeper

Speed said:


> This is very helpful. Can anyone say when ECNL teams are formed? We are considering trying to move to an ECNL team but have 5 months of DPL left and are just getting over an injury with no chance in playing for at least another 6 weeks. Do we just request a tryout at that time or will it be too late (and then we won't be in the best shape). So looking at late March to mid April.


What age group and geographic area?  San Diego?  OC?  Riverside/Temecula?  Best thing to do, especially since your player is working through an injury, is to contact the coaches of the club teams you are interested in to talk about your situation and arrange times to practice with the team.  Joining the team practice (an open tryout basically) is how most of the higher level teams work in the spring.  There are also rules about when DA or ECNL players can be released and free to "tryout" for other clubs, which is why coaches tend to invite players to the practices instead of only recruiting players at official tryouts.  If you have any footage or highlights of your player before the injury, definitely send it to the coach/clubs.


----------



## Buckyballer

Speed said:


> This is very helpful. Can anyone say when ECNL teams are formed? We are considering trying to move to an ECNL team but have 5 months of DPL left and are just getting over an injury with no chance in playing for at least another 6 weeks. Do we just request a tryout at that time or will it be too late (and then we won't be in the best shape). So looking at late March to mid April.


I'm an ECNL team manager - we've had girls coming out to look at our team since October (non-ECNL players).  There have been new girls at our practices EVERY practice since then.  We will have ECNL girls from other teams start to come out May 1st, which is the earliest girls from other ECNL teams can start looking.  Our ECNL season will end after the playoffs in June. Most parents that want to come out contact the coach and ask if he will take a look. All contact info for So Cal teams is on the ECNL website.


----------



## Speed

Keepers_Keeper said:


> What age group and geographic area?  San Diego?  OC?  Riverside/Temecula?  Best thing to do, especially since your player is working through an injury, is to contact the coaches of the club teams you are interested in to talk about your situation and arrange times to practice with the team.  Joining the team practice (an open tryout basically) is how most of the higher level teams work in the spring.  There are also rules about when DA or ECNL players can be released and free to "tryout" for other clubs, which is why coaches tend to invite players to the practices instead of only recruiting players at official tryouts.  If you have any footage or highlights of your player before the injury, definitely send it to the coach/clubs.


Thank you, that's a great suggestion about the films. DPL requires games to be filmed so we have those. We are in OC.


----------



## Keepers_Keeper

Buckyballer said:


> I'm an ECNL team manager - we've had girls coming out to look at our team since October (non-ECNL players).  There have been new girls at our practices EVERY practice since then.  We will have ECNL girls from other teams start to come out May 1st, which is the earliest girls from other ECNL teams can start looking.  Our ECNL season will end after the playoffs in June. Most parents that want to come out contact the coach and ask if he will take a look. All contact info for So Cal teams is on the ECNL website.


Ditto that - I could have written the same post   I'll also add that our coach went to many HS games both on the invitation of players interested in the club, and also to scout/recruit.  That won't help the original poster since the player didn't play (and didn't specify age/birth year), but I wanted to mention it as another non-tryout mechanism that enables players to be seen.


----------



## S00CER1

Not thinking about college yet as she is an 06. Trying to figure out if getting into a “more competitive” league now is worthwhile or waiting another year or two and letting her play more and develop before we start pushing the ECNL/DA/DPL angle.


----------



## Mystery Train

S00CER1 said:


> Not thinking about college yet as she is an 06. Trying to figure out if getting into a “more competitive” league now is worthwhile or waiting another year or two and letting her play more and develop before we start pushing the ECNL/DA/DPL angle.


I think it is wise to wait.  If you could compare the rosters of most current U17 ECNL/DA teams today to the rosters of those same teams back in U13, there would be A LOT of different names.  I wish I had the energy and spare time to do a full study, but I'd guess that most of those teams only retain 4-5 players from their 14-18 player rosters in the U13 days, if that.  Some players move from one high level team to another, but I think there is a massive attrition percentage that either drop out of soccer completely or simply maxed out early and get by-passed.  At least half of the ECNL/DA rosters in my kids' age range today are made up of names that weren't on the "elite" teams in back in U13.  Her old club, which is now a DA club, doesn't have a single kid on their '02 DA team that was on their top team back when she was 12.  Waiting is underrated, IMHO.  If she sticks with it and matures and keeps the love of the game and is good enough, there will be plenty of opportunities on top level teams when she's older.


----------



## Kicker4Life

S00CER1 said:


> Not thinking about college yet as she is an 06. Trying to figure out if getting into a “more competitive” league now is worthwhile or waiting another year or two and letting her play more and develop before we start pushing the ECNL/DA/DPL angle.


To add to what @Mystery Train said (which is good advice), choose a good coach. Someone who will work with them both physically and mentally.


----------



## mulliganmom

@Mystery Train well said. Fostering a love of the game is so important. I also think waiting is underrated. Thank you.


----------



## socalkdg

Mystery Train said:


> I think it is wise to wait.  If you could compare the rosters of most current U17 ECNL/DA teams today to the rosters of those same teams back in U13, there would be A LOT of different names.  I wish I had the energy and spare time to do a full study, but I'd guess that most of those teams only retain 4-5 players from their 14-18 player rosters in the U13 days, if that.  Some players move from one high level team to another, but I think there is a massive attrition percentage that either drop out of soccer completely or simply maxed out early and get by-passed.  At least half of the ECNL/DA rosters in my kids' age range today are made up of names that weren't on the "elite" teams in back in U13.  Her old club, which is now a DA club, doesn't have a single kid on their '02 DA team that was on their top team back when she was 12.  Waiting is underrated, IMHO.  If she sticks with it and matures and keeps the love of the game and is good enough, there will be plenty of opportunities on top level teams when she's older.


Love of the game is so important.   Not sure if my daughter loves soccer more, or the girls that she plays with.   Good chance we will keep our whole team when we go from U14 to U15 next year.  They do parties together,  sleepovers, parents don't gripe or back stab and get along, and the team keeps improving.  With almost all the girls starting High School next year, it will be interesting to see who continues to play and who may not.   If we club jumped all the time I'm not sure what my daughters outlook would be.  She is 13, still growing, just becoming a teenager, so I want her playing where she is happy.


----------



## El Clasico

socalkdg said:


> Love of the game is so important.   Not sure if my daughter loves soccer more, or the girls that she plays with.   Good chance we will keep our whole team when we go from U14 to U15 next year.  They do parties together,  sleepovers, parents don't gripe or back stab and get along, and the team keeps improving.  With almost all the girls starting High School next year, it will be interesting to see who continues to play and who may not.   If we club jumped all the time I'm not sure what my daughters outlook would be.  She is 13, still growing, just becoming a teenager, so I want her playing where she is happy.


Seems kind of obvious doesn't it? However, you wouldn't know it here in SoCal.  The herd really thins out at the upper ages for a variety of reasons but the one that I find most sad it the kids that can't cut it because they are all f'ed up in the head and usually because their parents are all f'ed up in the head, having spent so many years at Ulittles chasing the dream from club to club and drinking all that Kool-Aid, that it is no longer about what the kid wants at all by the time they get to the olders.


----------



## futboldad1

S00CER1 said:


> Not thinking about college yet as she is an 06. Trying to figure out if getting into a “more competitive” league now is worthwhile or waiting another year or two and letting her play more and develop before we start pushing the ECNL/DA/DPL angle.


Your kid is a U13 just about to become a U14. The key recruiting age begins at U16 so I'd say you have two more full seasons before I'd make sure she's in a top league. For now, the team (ability and attitude) and the coach (ability and attitude) are the most important factors. But you are right to be looking ahead.

All post referring to it being about a love of the game, her teammates and about the kids NOT the adults are definitely 100% accurate, especially when talking about these kind of ages. Good to see I'm not the one thinking like this - from some parents I know and hear I feared that I was.


----------



## Messi>CR7

S00CER1 said:


> Not thinking about college yet as she is an 06. Trying to figure out if getting into a “more competitive” league now is worthwhile or waiting another year or two and letting her play more and develop before we start pushing the ECNL/DA/DPL angle.


Find a practice location that's close to home (for us it means <20 minutes since we have choices near where we live), a coach and teammates that *SHE *likes, and a team playing at her appropriate level (she is not the #1 starter or the #17 bench warmer).  If you end up with Pep Guardiola after applying these requirements, awesome .  If that means a DA/ECNL team, why not?  If that means a Flight 1 team, it's perfectly fine as well.


----------



## timbuck

If I was the US Soccer Development Academy -  I would put an immediate stop to the DPL or any other version of a DA 2 league.
If US soccer wants the best players in the academy system and wants everyone to adopt their rules (no high school play, 4 days a week, 10 month season, stop playing silly tournaments, etc) -  Then they need to force their member clubs to do this.
I have recently talked with 2 parents who have kids that are playing "up" on a DPL team.  They are doing this so that they can still play high school soccer and get an occasional look by playing on their appropriate age group's DA team as a designated player.  
I'm sure there are several others that are using this loophole.   (Not really my problem I guess.  And I should probably just mind my own business).


----------



## Playmaker38

timbuck said:


> If I was the US Soccer Development Academy -  I would put an immediate stop to the DPL or any other version of a DA 2 league.
> If US soccer wants the best players in the academy system and wants everyone to adopt their rules (no high school play, 4 days a week, 10 month season, stop playing silly tournaments, etc) -  Then they need to force their member clubs to do this.
> I have recently talked with 2 parents who have kids that are playing "up" on a DPL team.  They are doing this so that they can still play high school soccer and get an occasional look by playing on their appropriate age group's DA team as a designated player.
> I'm sure there are several others that are using this loophole.   (Not really my problem I guess.  And I should probably just mind my own business).



The DA2/DPL league is independent of US Soccer/USSDA. It is a Cal South league where players are assigned player cards. In essense it would be the same as any other league, it just so happens the DA clubs got together and decided “hey let’s create a league where we only play each other and control the schedule and the rules.”

So really, the scenario you presented is no different than if each club had their second team in a different league. There is no loophole.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

timbuck said:


> If I was the US Soccer Development Academy -  I would put an immediate stop to the DPL or any other version of a DA 2 league.
> If US soccer wants the best players in the academy system and wants everyone to adopt their rules (no high school play, 4 days a week, 10 month season, stop playing silly tournaments, etc) -  Then they need to force their member clubs to do this.
> I have recently talked with 2 parents who have kids that are playing "up" on a DPL team.  They are doing this so that they can still play high school soccer and get an occasional look by playing on their appropriate age group's DA team as a designated player.
> I'm sure there are several others that are using this loophole.   (Not really my problem I guess.  And I should probably just mind my own business).


My kids plays on a DPL team.  There are pluses and minuses (disparity of competition being one of the main issues).  If US Soccer passes that rule then I believe that you would see an upheaval of players at the clubs.  The ability to play HS soccer is one of the main pluses at this time.  

I am not sure that several players playing HS will really hurt their progress.  And if US Soccer really wanted the best players they would not have the clubs running the DA program.  In SD County  there are 3 DA clubs.  Since my kid is an '05 I will focus on that; are there really 54 '05 girls that are on the radar for US Soccer in San Diego County?   One team of truly top talent in San Diego, and you would really have something.


----------



## timbuck

Playmaker38 said:


> The DA2/DPL league is independent of US Soccer/USSDA. It is a Cal South league where players are assigned player cards. In essense it would be the same as any other league, it just so happens the DA clubs got together and decided “hey let’s create a league where we only play each other and control the schedule and the rules.”
> 
> So really, the scenario you presented is no different than if each club had their second team in a different league. There is no loophole.


You are correct.  But US Soccer could say "If you want to keep DA status, you won't be able to field any teams in leauges like DPL/DA2/ETC"


----------



## soccer dude

I have one daughter on 02 Legends DPL and one on 04 OC Surf DPL and here's my feedback.  DPL has done nothing to promote college recruitment.  I'm not impressed with the competition.  I find that CRL and national league are much better leagues and much better competition.  In fact, at this last weekend's Vegas showcase we had many coaches show up but only because of our individual player efforts.  Our biggest turnout (20 coaches) was from playing another National League team.  DPL needs to get better competition or it ain't worth it.  
Secondly, we played at Eagles a few weeks ago and Real So Cal today and the fields were atrocious.  I wouldn't let my AYSO teams from many years ago play on them.  Gopher holes and long grass made the game just kickball.  Even the refs were complaining.  One of our girls today fell in dog poop.  She laughed at it but that just confirms the level of commitment this league has to the girls by giving us such a field.  I asked my 04 daughter why she wasn't running fast and she said "because I was stepping in holes".   How can a league survive with these conditions.  Not sure if that was a league issue or a club issue but come on folks.  We drove 2 hours for that?  No sour grapes either as we won both games by over 6 goals each.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

soccer dude said:


> I have one daughter on 02 Legends DPL and one on 04 OC Surf DPL and here's my feedback.  DPL has done nothing to promote college recruitment.  I'm not impressed with the competition.  I find that CRL and national league are much better leagues and much better competition.  In fact, at this last weekend's Vegas showcase we had many coaches show up but only because of our individual player efforts.  Our biggest turnout (20 coaches) was from playing another National League team.  DPL needs to get better competition or it ain't worth it.
> Secondly, we played at Eagles a few weeks ago and Real So Cal today and the fields were atrocious.  I wouldn't let my AYSO teams from many years ago play on them.  Gopher holes and long grass made the game just kickball.  Even the refs were complaining.  One of our girls today fell in dog poop.  She laughed at it but that just confirms the level of commitment this league has to the girls by giving us such a field.  I asked my 04 daughter why she wasn't running fast and she said "because I was stepping in holes".   How can a league survive with these conditions.  Not sure if that was a league issue or a club issue but come on folks.  We drove 2 hours for that?  No sour grapes either as we won both games by over 6 goals each.


Sounds like you were playing at Valle Lindo due to the rain.  The field sucks.   The Pleasant Valley fields are some of the nicest grass fields anywhere.  Those are the main Eagles fields.


----------



## Speed

soccer dude said:


> I have one daughter on 02 Legends DPL and one on 04 OC Surf DPL and here's my feedback.  DPL has done nothing to promote college recruitment.  I'm not impressed with the competition.  I find that CRL and national league are much better leagues and much better competition.  In fact, at this last weekend's Vegas showcase we had many coaches show up but only because of our individual player efforts.  Our biggest turnout (20 coaches) was from playing another National League team.  DPL needs to get better competition or it ain't worth it.
> Secondly, we played at Eagles a few weeks ago and Real So Cal today and the fields were atrocious.  I wouldn't let my AYSO teams from many years ago play on them.  Gopher holes and long grass made the game just kickball.  Even the refs were complaining.  One of our girls today fell in dog poop.  She laughed at it but that just confirms the level of commitment this league has to the girls by giving us such a field.  I asked my 04 daughter why she wasn't running fast and she said "because I was stepping in holes".   How can a league survive with these conditions.  Not sure if that was a league issue or a club issue but come on folks.  We drove 2 hours for that?  No sour grapes either as we won both games by over 6 goals each.


our team played in Vegas and had about 25 coaches come watch the games. There was a lot of work by a dad on our team working with the girls to send emails prior. There has been nice follow up as well since we have been back. And we are DPL


----------



## Mancity17

Simisoccerfan said:


> Sounds like you were playing at Valle Lindo due to the rain.  The field sucks.   The Pleasant Valley fields are some of the nicest grass fields anywhere.  Those are the main Eagles fields.


Anyway to message directly? Just wanted to ask about JMU years etc without gumming up the thread...


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Mancity17 said:


> Anyway to message directly? Just wanted to ask about JMU years etc without gumming up the thread...


If you click on my profile you can use the Start a Conversation link


----------



## Keeper pops

My thoughts of DPL where my 03 DD played up with the club’s 02 DPL team. First, her team trains alongside the DA team which Made it very competitive. More so than some of their DPL games. Their Thur training consist of round robin short games between the DA & DPL teams. As a keeper, multiple keeper training days alongside her team’s training session. As a keeper pops, I love it so I don’t have to take another trip. 

The opportunity of playing HS this fall was enjoyable for her and the family. Yes, level of play was not the same but it gave her the chance to touch the ball more than her club games. The only negative was too many games in the weeks leading  to  league games.  As they get older resting their body is important.

Our showcase and National League games attracted as many as 35 college coaches per games. We have had multiple girls with verbal commitment. Our club college pathway is definitely a cut above (my opinion).

Yes, it’s not DA but no regrets as a parent. She missed the season before due to ACL injury so this season gave her a good window to get back playing at a very competitive level. 

Remember before DA, clubs used EGSL as their 2nd top tier team. LMAO


----------



## timbuck

Keeper pops said:


> My thoughts of DPL where my 03 DD played up with the club’s 02 DPL team. First, her team trains alongside the DA team which Made it very competitive. More so than some of their DPL games. Their Thur training consist of round robin short games between the DA & DPL teams. As a keeper, multiple keeper training days alongside her team’s training session. As a keeper pops, I love it so I don’t have to take another trip.
> 
> The opportunity of playing HS this fall was enjoyable for her and the family. Yes, level of play was not the same but it gave her the chance to touch the ball more than her club games. The only negative was too many games in the weeks leading  to  league games.  As they get older resting their body is important.
> 
> Our showcase and National League games attracted as many as 35 college coaches per games. We have had multiple girls with verbal commitment. Our club college pathway is definitely a cut above (my opinion).
> 
> Yes, it’s not DA but no regrets as a parent. She missed the season before due to ACL injury so this season gave her a good window to get back playing at a very competitive level.
> 
> Remember before DA, clubs used EGSL as their 2nd top tier team. LMAO


Honest question-  if she is playing up a year on DPL-  why not play in her actual age group on DA?  (And I know of several others girls in various age groups doing the same thing). 
Question #2-  has she had any “call ups” to the DA team?  (I think DPL was billed as a feeder to DA)


----------



## Keeper pops

timbuck said:


> Honest question-  if she is playing up a year on DPL-  why not play in her actual age group on DA?  (And I know of several others girls in various age groups doing the same thing).
> Question #2-  has she had any “call ups” to the DA team?  (I think DPL was billed as a feeder to DA)


Our club have a great pool of keepers, all our DAs & DPLs 03 & older have 2 keepers. After being off soccer for 15 months and 4 months to prep for the new season, she missed a lot of soccer and this was the best case scenario for her. Her current DPL played tougher teams than the 03 (no knock) and played National League (6 W & 1 L). Their only loss for the season is from a club in Wisconsin. 

No she has not been “called up” to DA. It is what it is. Would it be nice, “of course.” One of her club teammate is also her HS teammate. She  got called up but decided to finished out the HS. They had a great HS season and teamate received tons of accolades. 

Bottom line, she’s developing as a keeper/player in the DPL “world” with 2 years to go.


----------



## Oranje

S00CER1 said:


> Now that the 1st season of DPL is done. Any thoughts about DPL?
> Thinking about next season for my DD and wondering if we should look for a club that has an ECNL team vs DPL offer vs flight 1 A team with a good coach?


DPL is not what I thought it would be.  Competition is not as competitive and no better than SCDSL Discovery or Tier 1.  It offers zero visibility to DA program. Zero benefits.  No real standing.  No end of season playoffs.  You have to travel to AZ for meaningless games also all over SoCal.  I am not sure what is the purpose of this DPL.  I would recommend ECNL and skip DPL since the kids who are talented but do not want to practice 4 days/wk and still want to play HS will be playing ECNL.  Left over players (non-DA and ECNL) go to DPL or SCDSL or CSL.  Unless you are into patch, then DP looks pretty cool and similar to DA.


----------



## Desert Hound

Oranje said:


> You have to travel to AZ for meaningless games also all over SoCal.


You guys come out exactly for one weekend be it DA, ECNL or DPL. That is not a tough travel schedule.

As Keeper Pops above stated they are getting some exposure.
Speed above also said he/she has seen good college coach turnout.

Also DPL goes to Silverlakes, Players, and Legends. Those are good showcases.

Here in AZ at least one of the DA clubs ran a college ID night for DA and DPL. Yes most coaches were more interested in DA, but I know some of the DPL girls received some interest from some colleges (small D1 and D2).

So I think there is some benefit to DPL.


----------



## Oranje

Here in SoCal we have a lot of elite teams competing in DA and ECN; DPL is pretty much relegated to being an after thought.  I think some clubs do a better job of promoting DA2 and DA programs while other clubs treat DA2 like another regular team.  

What was sold to me two years ago was that DA2 would train along side with DA, and they would get to travel and play in the same showcases as DA for the better college exposure.

Don't get me wrong I think scouts will still come out to watch DPL games at college showcases but the exposure is not any better than if they play for a top team in a regular SCDSL or CSL.


----------



## DPLLove

Oranje said:


> Here in SoCal we have a lot of elite teams competing in DA and ECN; DPL is pretty much relegated to being an after thought.  I think some clubs do a better job of promoting DA2 and DA programs while other clubs treat DA2 like another regular team.
> 
> What was sold to me two years ago was that DA2 would train along side with DA, and they would get to travel and play in the same showcases as DA for the better college exposure.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I think scouts will still come out to watch DPL games at college showcases but the exposure is not any better than if they play for a top team in a regular SCDSL or CSL.


----------



## DPLLove

My DD 02 DPL player. She and several other DPL players on her team  PT on the DA team. Limited playtime, but all of them are 80-90 min players on DPL. They train every week with the DA. At least 1 day most train 2 days, this is separate from their DPL training. We had over 30 Coaches at Surf Cup this last summer. We had over 50 Coaches in Vegas. We have several players that have verbal offers from colleges. Interest from D2, D3 and NAIA schools. No commitments yet. But we could have a few here shortly. My DD knows several players at her HS that play on Discovery Teams. None of those teams had the number of Coaches we had in Vegas. Her one HS friend who plays on a Discovery team said her team  had very few Coaches at their games in Vegas and that no one on her team has a verbal offer.  I’m sure there are a few out there in Discovery 02, have not heard of any though. Over all very happy with DPL. Automatic acceptance into Surf Cup, Silverlakes and Vegas. I think it varies from Club to Club. Some clubs are truly using the DPL model to develop. Some clubs treat them as just a second team.


----------



## Overtime

DPLLove said:


> My DD 02 DPL player. She and several other DPL players on her team  PT on the DA team. Limited playtime, but all of them are 80-90 min players on DPL. They train every week with the DA. At least 1 day most train 2 days, this is separate from their DPL training. We had over 30 Coaches at Surf Cup this last summer. We had over 50 Coaches in Vegas. We have several players that have verbal offers from colleges. Interest from D2, D3 and NAIA schools. No commitments yet. But we could have a few here shortly. My DD knows several players at her HS that play on Discovery Teams. None of those teams had the number of Coaches we had in Vegas. Her one HS friend who plays on a Discovery team said her team  had very few Coaches at their games in Vegas and that no one on her team has a verbal offer.  I’m sure there are a few out there in Discovery 02, have not heard of any though. Over all very happy with DPL. Automatic acceptance into Surf Cup, Silverlakes and Vegas. I think it varies from Club to Club. Some clubs are truly using the DPL model to develop. Some clubs treat them as just a second team.


It does vary from club to club.  Sounds like you are describing the Legends 02 DPL which is a very high level team and the exception not the rule.


----------



## Desert Hound

Overtime said:


> It does vary from club to club.  Sounds like you are describing the Legends 02 DPL which is a very high level team and the exception not the rule.


In AZ I think RSL has made an effort to make DPL work. DA of course is the top team, but they treat their DPL teams very well and have a good slate of coaches for them. 

I know they have them train at the best fields, which is also where the DA teams and their boys ECNL teams practice.


----------



## Keeper pops

Overtime said:


> It does vary from club to club.  Sounds like you are describing the Legends 02 DPL which is a very high level team and the exception not the rule.


DPLLove’s DD seems to be in a good place and just the same as my DD’s situation. To answer Overtime, this team isn’t Legends 02 DPL, they didn’t play Surf Cup last year.


----------



## SocalPapa

DPLLove said:


> My DD 02 DPL player. She and several other DPL players on her team  PT on the DA team. Limited playtime, but all of them are 80-90 min players on DPL. They train every week with the DA. At least 1 day most train 2 days, this is separate from their DPL training. We had over 30 Coaches at Surf Cup this last summer. We had over 50 Coaches in Vegas. We have several players that have verbal offers from colleges. Interest from D2, D3 and NAIA schools. No commitments yet. But we could have a few here shortly. My DD knows several players at her HS that play on Discovery Teams. None of those teams had the number of Coaches we had in Vegas. Her one HS friend who plays on a Discovery team said her team  had very few Coaches at their games in Vegas and that no one on her team has a verbal offer.  I’m sure there are a few out there in Discovery 02, have not heard of any though. Over all very happy with DPL. Automatic acceptance into Surf Cup, Silverlakes and Vegas. I think it varies from Club to Club. Some clubs are truly using the DPL model to develop. Some clubs treat them as just a second team.


We have a friend whose DD is an 02 on a Discovery team and has verbally committed to a D2 school.  We also know of an 02 SCDSL Europa team that passed up Vegas for Jefferson Cup this year and apparently had over 80 coach visits for their 3 games.  Some of the girls got offers on the spot.  Almost all got some promising leads (invites to campus, personal texts from coaches, etc.). So Cal teams get a lot more attention back East.


----------



## DPLLove

SocalPapa said:


> We have a friend whose DD is an 02 on a Discovery team and has verbally committed to a D2 school.  We also know of an 02 SCDSL Europa team that passed up Vegas for Jefferson Cup this year and apparently had over 80 coach visits for their 3 games.  Some of the girls got offers on the spot.  Almost all got some promising leads (invites to campus, personal texts from coaches, etc.). So Cal teams get a lot more attention back East.


Most Europa and Champions/Discovery Teams don’t travel back East. It’s too bad, because I know that So Cal teams do get a lot of looks when they do travel back East. It might have had to do with the “club” they play for, drawing the Coaches to their games. Not quite sure another club would have drawn the same interest. If it’s the team I think you are referring to, they didn’t even make it through the 2nd round of National Cup. So it would be interesting to know how many of those Coaches were from NAIA and D3. From D1 to NAIA there are upwards of 4,000 girls that commit to play college nationwide every year. The reality is most of the girls here in So Cal could probably find a spot somewhere to play across the county. It’s been my experience however that the majority of them don’t want to attend school too far from California and many of them don’t want to leave the state at all. Hence, DPL has been a great platform for our club as players are drawing interest right here in our own backyard where many of them want to attend college  I’ve always said,  a big part of getting your daughter looked at, and getting an offer to play in college, is a lot of luck, being at the right tournament at the right time and of course being talented.


----------



## ToonArmy

Is DPL making changes? I saw a post for DPL tryouts that said there will be a spring league with regional champion and national champion also a showcase. Is that even possible if DPL stays regional in SW and Texas only?


----------



## Justafan

SocalPapa said:


> We have a friend whose DD is an 02 on a Discovery team and has verbally committed to a D2 school.  We also know of an 02 SCDSL Europa team that passed up Vegas for Jefferson Cup this year and apparently had over 80 coach visits for their 3 games.  Some of the girls got offers on the spot.  Almost all got some promising leads (invites to campus, personal texts from coaches, etc.). So Cal teams get a lot more attention back East.


Damn, where and when is this Jefferson Cup?


----------



## CaliKlines

Justafan said:


> Damn, where and when is this Jefferson Cup?


Jeff Cup is one of the biggest and most well attended tournaments in the country.
http://jeffersoncup.strikerstournaments.com/


----------



## Desert Hound

ToonArmy said:


> Is DPL making changes? I saw a post for DPL tryouts that said there will be a spring league with regional champion and national champion also a showcase. Is that even possible if DPL stays regional in SW and Texas only?


From what a club mailed out, it is changing.

It looks like it is no longer a fall/ spring league. They are looking at a 14 game season.

In AZ at least it allows the DPL teams to also play in the AZ leagues, state cup, etc.


----------



## Soccer43

[QUOTE=".....  I’ve always said,  a big part of getting your daughter looked at, and getting an offer to play in college, is a lot of luck, being at the right tournament at the right time and of course being talented.[/QUOTE]

I agree with that and I would also add in having the right coach with good college connections


----------



## ToonArmy

Desert Hound said:


> In AZ I think RSL has made an effort to make DPL work. DA of course is the top team, but they treat their DPL teams very well and have a good slate of coaches for them.
> 
> I know they have them train at the best fields, which is also where the DA teams and their boys ECNL teams practice.


Daughter played there the other day I agree the fields were very nice and a nice setup just the flys were in full force and wouldn't leave my beer, I mean my coffee alone


----------



## Desert Hound

ToonArmy said:


> Daughter played there the other day I agree the fields were very nice and a nice setup just the flys were in full force and wouldn't leave my beer, I mean my coffee alone


Fortunately those fields are not used terribly often. Last week RSL had their boys ECNL, DPL and DA teams playing out there. Across the street they raise cattle. You are right the flies where everywhere, and that is an understatement.


----------



## vegasguy

and if the wind blew just enough to cool it down the cow smell came flowing in also.  The fields were nice for sure.


----------



## DPLLove

ToonArmy said:


> Is DPL making changes? I saw a post for DPL tryouts that said there will be a spring league with regional champion and national champion also a showcase. Is that even possible if DPL stays regional in SW and Texas only?


Yes DPL will be a fall league. Then most DPL teams will play in a CRL bracket for the Spring then play National Cup for 2020


----------



## Speed

DPLLove said:


> Yes DPL will be a fall league. Then most DPL teams will play in a CRL bracket for the Spring then play National Cup for 2020


can you elaborate more on this? so the DPL will play all their games similar to SCDSL schedules? How does this impact the high school players? thanks for the info


----------



## DPLLove

Speed said:


> can you elaborate more on this? so the DPL will play all their games similar to SCDSL schedules? How does this impact the high school players? thanks for the info


As always. DPL allowed to play HS. The Spring will be a CRL bracket that most DPL clubs will participate in. There will be a Spring DPL/DA showcase that will be a National Event. Then the will play in National Cup


----------



## DPLLove

DPLLove said:


> As always. DPL allowed to play HS. The Spring will be a CRL bracket that most DPL clubs will participate in. There will be a Spring DPL/DA showcase that will be a National Event. Then they will play in National Cup.  There is a playoff scheded as well. Specifics regarding playoff to follow later. QUOTE]


----------



## Speed

DPLLove said:


> As always. DPL allowed to play HS. The Spring will be a CRL bracket that most DPL clubs will participate in. There will be a Spring DPL/DA showcase that will be a National Event. Then the will play in National Cup


when you say as always are you referencing the fall schedule? we are on DPL and currently have games scheduled through June with several games that need to be scheduled and I am guessing won't happen at all


----------



## timbuck

DPLLove said:


> As always. DPL allowed to play HS. The Spring will be a CRL bracket that most DPL clubs will participate in. There will be a Spring DPL/DA showcase that will be a National Event. Then the will play in National Cup


Pardon my ignorance-  Why not just play SCDSL Discovery/Champions or Coast Premier/Gold then?  Is the competition from AZ/NV/UT that much different than what you'd find by playing within 50 miles of home?
Sure, still have the showcase.  Let the teams that are part of a DA club play in it.


----------



## Chicharito

Overtime said:


> It does vary from club to club.  Sounds like you are describing the Legends 02 DPL which is a very high level team and the exception not the rule.


Legends is not an exceptions, my daughter plays for an 02DPL team close to the bottom of the bracket and the team has had a lot of college coaches watching during showcase games.


----------

